#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос к знатокам санскрита

## Нико

Как лучше перевести на русский 


Махасмритиупаштана-сутра? Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Won Soeng

Маха - великая, смрити - воспоминание, запомненное, "то, что вспомнил". А вот что такое Упаштана не знаю, толком не встречал. Слышал что-то про Упашту, но совсем мельком, что-то связанное с индуистскими ведами, было связано с Шивой, Шакти, Кали, Ишвара и т.д.

----------


## До

Также как Махасатипаттхана.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Также как Махасатипаттхана.
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm


А что, это одна и та же сутра?

----------


## До

> А что, это одна и та же сутра?


Должна быть одна и та же. Сравните, у меня же нет вашего текста.

----------


## Нико

> Должна быть одна и та же. Сравните, у меня же нет вашего текста.


Так вот то то и оно, что у меня нет текста, одно название, переведённое столь коряво на англицкий, что потребовалась помощь.

----------


## Асуман

Рискну предложить вариант:
Великая (mahā) сутра (sūtra) о присутствии (upasthāna) памятования (smṛti).

Вроде бы санскритское smṛtyupasthāna и палийское satipaṭṭhāna - одно и то же.

А есть где-то санскритский вариант сутры? А то в сети только на пали нашёл.

----------


## sergey

По поводу слова upasthāna, а больше - его палийского аналога, есть кое-что здесь:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,332.0.html

----------


## Won Soeng

А, вот оно что, не упаштана, а упатсхана.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если скормить Гуголу "смрити упастхана", сразу находится ссылка на *Ламрим Чже Цонкапы*, где сказано: Установление памятования (смрити-упастхана).

----------

Нико (02.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Контекст есть в переводе Берзина одного из Кратких ламримов Цонкапы:

In other words, since there is no other safe direction or anything else to rely upon (once we have rejected the correct meaning of voidness), we must remain in the Hell of Uninterrupted Pain for a very long time. *This was said (by Buddha) in the chapter on joyless hell beings* (from Placement of Close Mindfulness on the Noble Hallowed Dharma, Tib. ‘Phags-pa dam-pa’i chos dran-pa nye-bar gzhag-pa, *Skt. Aryasaddharma-smrtyupasthana*).

Можно было бы предположить, что это Маха сатипатхана сутта.
Но в ней ничего не говорится о  hell beings.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще если бы сразу был дан латинский, а не самодельный кириллический транскрипт + уж какой ни есть перевод названия сутры на англ., мороки всем было бы меньше. %)

Нико, не обидьтесь, пожалуйста, но учтите на будущее.

----------


## Нико

Ок, учту.

----------

Юй Кан (02.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как лучше перевести на русский 
> 
> Махасмритиупаштана-сутра? Кто-нибудь знает?


В Кангьюре есть текст
арья-саддхарма-анусмрити-упастхана
на тибетском будет примерно так:
'phags pa dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar gzhag pa

Смотрите сами.

----------


## До

> Контекст есть в переводе Берзина ...
> 
> Можно было бы предположить, что это Маха сатипатхана сутта.
> Но в ней ничего не говорится о  hell beings.


Удивительно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Кангьюре есть текст
> арья-саддхарма-анусмрити-упастхана
> на тибетском будет примерно так:
> 'phags pa dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar gzhag pa
> Смотрите сами.


Похоже, это именно та сутра, которая упоминается у Берзина.
Что же, получается, в палийском и в санскритском канонах есть сутры с похожим названием и с разным содержанием?

Удивительно.

----------


## Юй Кан

По опыту: одна  и та же сутра может иметь и разные названия и разночтения по тексту (особенно если речь идёт о сутрах (или даже одной сутре), переведённых даже на один и тот же язык в разное время да ещё по разным спискам).

А тут как раз и названия различные: _Арьясаддхарма-смрити-упастхана_, _Арьясаддхарма-анусмрити-упастхана_, _Маха-смрити-упастхана_ и _Маха-сатипатхана_...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Упастхана (тибетский эквивалент - nye bar gZhag pa) переводится как Устанавливающий (водворяющий, помещающий, ставящий, приводящий) вблизи. Получается Махасмритиупастхана - "Устанавливающий вблизи (рядом) великое памятование".

----------

